# yamaha rx-A730 problem no sound until after 15 minutes



## rinjulian (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi, I just introduced myself with my first two posts in the presentation thread. Excuse me for my English as a translator.
I need to ask you: my Yamaha rx-A730 starts up well, but it takes 15 minutes for the icons of the speakers to appear on the display and for the speakers to be heard, it has to warm up a few minutes for the sound to come out.
What will be the problem:
a defective weld ?.
the contacts of dirty relays?
or some component that until it is not heated does not work well '
I am open to your advice and thank you, I come from the electric world.


----------



## rinjulian (Feb 26, 2019)

Yamaha RX-A2020 delayed audio at power on


I've had this Yamaha RX-A2020 for a few years now - purchased new from BB. I have not used it myself much for the past 2 years since my teenage son has taken over the basement as his appt. He has used it every day and night for quite a while now. Lately when powering it on it takes a long...




forums.audioholics.com




[QUOTE = "rinjulian, publicación: 1613044, miembro: 510096"]
Hola, acabo de presentarme con mis dos primeras publicaciones en el hilo de presentación. Disculpe por mi inglés como traductor.
Tengo que preguntarle: mi Yamaha rx-A730 se inicia bien, pero los iconos de los altavoces tardan 15 minutos en aparecer en la pantalla y se oyen los altavoces, tiene que calentarse unos minutos para que suene salir.
¿Cuál será el problema?
una soldadura defectuosa?
los contactos de relés sucios?
o algún componente que hasta que no se calienta no funciona bien '
Estoy abierto a sus consejos y gracias, vengo del mundo eléctrico.
[/CITAR]


La solución temporal es el calor:









Yamaha RX-A2020 delayed audio at power on


I've had this Yamaha RX-A2020 for a few years now - purchased new from BB. I have not used it myself much for the past 2 years since my teenage son has taken over the basement as his appt. He has used it every day and night for quite a while now. Lately when powering it on it takes a long...




forums.audioholics.com


----------



## rinjulian (Feb 26, 2019)

[QUOTE = "rinjulian, publicación: 1616465, miembro: 510096"]
[URL unfurl = "true"] Yamaha RX-A2020 delayed audio at power on [/ URL]
[CITA = "rinjulian, publicación: 1613044, miembro: 510096"]
Hola, acabo de presentarme con mis dos primeras publicaciones en el hilo de presentación. Disculpe por mi inglés como traductor.
Tengo que preguntarle: mi Yamaha rx-A730 se inicia bien, pero los iconos de los altavoces tardan 15 minutos en aparecer en la pantalla y se oyen los altavoces, tiene que calentarse unos minutos para que suene salir.
¿Cuál será el problema?
una soldadura defectuosa?
los contactos de relés sucios?
o algún componente que hasta que no se calienta no funciona bien '
Estoy abierto a sus consejos y gracias, vengo del mundo eléctrico.
[/ CITAR]


La solución temporal es el calor:

[URL unfurl = "true"] Yamaha RX-A2020 delayed audio at power on [/ URL]
[/CITAR]


----------



## rinjulian (Feb 26, 2019)

rinjulian said:


> [QUOTE = "rinjulian, publicación: 1616465, miembro: 510096"]
> [URL unfurl = "true"] Yamaha RX-A2020 delayed audio at power on [/ URL]
> [CITA = "rinjulian, publicación: 1613044, miembro: 510096"]
> Hola, acabo de presentarme con mis dos primeras publicaciones en el hilo de presentación. Disculpe por mi inglés como traductor.
> ...


What happens is that it is a temporary solution. In this image I get the speakers to ring again in a few minutes, the heat must be applied to the DSP chip, the connection fails in several models and the heat is restored again.


----------

